# Improvisaitons, Interpretations, and Parodies



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

OK, receintly I've seen some real gems of improvisation posted in different threads on this forum, so I thought I'd bring them all together and ask you if you know of any other clever things like this.

One caveat: it has to be humorous!

The items so far:

Denis Matsuev - The Happy Birthday tune:






Denis Matsuev - An impro on a Russian children's tune (in the style of Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninov and a jazz one) *NB*: starts at 00:30






*Courtesy of BlazeGlory*: Dudley Moore - Coronel Bogey March in the style of Beethoven:






*Courtesy of CyrilWashbrook*: Mary Had a Little Lamb:






Any more of these out there? 

RD


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's another one:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

More Dudley Moore


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The late great Les Dawson


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Another


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

lovetheclassics said:


> Here's another one:


This one is really cool!

RD


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you heard of Richard Grayson? Improvisations on a theme requested by the audience:

The Ride of the Valkyries in the style of Tango:






The James Bond theme and the Pink Panther theme in a double fugue 






Also, have a look at some other things he's done, e.g., the Rite of Spring in the style of Mozart and Darth Vader's theme in the style of Beethoven. Really witty and well done! 

RD


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah! And of course the incomparable Anna Russel! 

This is the German vs French lieder and, of course, the summary of The Ring Cycle:











RD


----------

